
Ask HN: When will be linux become desktop of the year? - jsudhams
Have bought USB3 attached to mSATA works win windows, working in fedora as USB2 but USB won&#x27;t be detected. I wish when there would be a time when it can detect latest devices...
======
herbst
Every year is :)

It sounds like you indirectly ask for support? Have you checked for updates?
AFAIK fedora is not known to have very recent drivers but is a rather "stable"
distro. Have you considered trying a more up do date distro or looking for
backported drivers?

